# Most over used word in the HH.



## Bullitt (Sep 21, 2011)

Maybe it's just me, but the authors of the HH books seem to love the word anathema. I think, I have seen it popup in almost every book. I'm curious how many times in the series it has been used but my OCD isn't that bad.


----------



## Magpie_Oz (Jan 16, 2012)

No if you took the time to count the anathema's you would risk becoming one yourself.


----------



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

Wet Leopard Growl.


----------



## Brother Subtle (May 24, 2009)

_blood_, _red_ and _thirst_ in Fear to Tread.



Words_of_Truth said:


> Wet Leopard Growl.


Which makes you wonder... What's a dry leopard growl like?


----------



## Sequere_me_in_Tenebras (Nov 11, 2012)

Loyalists lost again. Ok not a word:blush:


----------



## Stephen_Newman (Jul 14, 2009)

I think the old "I can't say" has been overused now.

When the series started it was a deliciously teasing way to find out members of the legions.

Since we know the heresy has broken out it's lost its touch a bit.


----------



## Rems (Jun 20, 2011)

Words_of_Truth said:


> Wet Leopard Growl.


Beat me to it.


----------



## Duke_Leto (Dec 11, 2010)

"Patrician"

All the bloomin Primarchs and most of the Astartes are described as having "Patrician features/looks etc" and it happens A LOT


----------



## Worldkiller (Jun 16, 2010)

Space Marines. 

Just call them Astartes, dammit!


----------



## andygorn (Apr 1, 2011)

Curses! I got ninja'd by Words_of_Truth, Rems and Duke_Leto.
A lot of them bandy "slaughter/ed" around a lot instead of using other words.
As soon as "the butcher's bill was heavy that day" makes the top of this list, I'll stop buying HH novels...that phrase drives me 'round the twist.


----------



## ntaw (Jul 20, 2012)

There's a lot of the Primarch comparison...something like 'bigger than an astartes like an astartes to a normal man'. Seriously, like 7 times in the first three books. Periodically thereafter.


----------



## Grendelrt (Feb 9, 2011)

Words_of_Truth said:


> Wet Leopard Growl.


I was going to say Growl in general, it seems all authors use it.

My other big one is how almost every author describes an SM or Primarch laugh, apparently no SM/Primarch in the entire universe just fucking laughs, they growl or make some weird ass noise.


----------



## Stephen_Newman (Jul 14, 2009)

Grendelrt said:


> I was going to say Growl in general, it seems all authors use it.
> 
> My other big one is how almost every author describes an SM or Primarch laugh, apparently no SM/Primarch in the entire universe just fucking laughs, they growl or make some weird ass noise.


Like Lorgar. I swear in the First Heretic he only ever smiles. Apart from looking at his city after it blew up.


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

Rems said:


> Words_of_Truth said:
> 
> 
> > Wet Leopard Growl.
> ...


Yeah, me too. I didn't notice it too much when I read it first, but the second time it drove me mental.


----------



## theurge33 (Apr 4, 2012)

"visceral" "meat" "lamprey mouths"


----------



## Stephen74 (Oct 1, 2010)

For me there are a whole series of terms that bug the hell out of me...

Intel. Can't stand that word. It's intelligence. No one outside of hollywood calls it intel. Just stop it. 

Any made up terms like poly-plas and gen-hanced. Everytime I hear a made up phrase like that it just makes me cringe.

Wet Leopard Growl - So the Primarch of the Space Wolves doesnt sound like a wolf, he sounds like a wet leopard. I'm sure that has to go down as a real facepalm moment their Mr Abnett.


----------



## Zooey72 (Mar 25, 2008)

Hubris


----------



## Child-of-the-Emperor (Feb 22, 2009)

Worldkiller said:


> Space Marines.
> 
> Just call them Astartes, dammit!


I agree.

Shame the official line from GW (passed down to the authors) is that they _should_ be called "Space Marines." :fool:


----------



## Loki1416 (Apr 20, 2010)

Saturnine. "His saturnine features". I dont know why, but I just HATE that word. Personally, if someone walked up to me in public and said that to me I'd be insulted if I didnt know what it meant.


----------



## Blackwatch (Jan 22, 2013)

Just finished the initial trilogy. More than an over-used word was the oft abused _-end scene-_ of someone conveniently losing consciousness.


----------



## Nightside (Jan 8, 2012)

Did a quick search inside my ebooks.Not all of them,about 6-7 of the Horus Heresy books.

Anathema was used 1-4 times per book.

So,not exactly the most used word.


----------

